# Breeders near Birmingham, UK (That actually still run)?



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Whilst right now I'm not looking to add a new rat to my girls, I will be in the near future. I'd like to try a breeder, partially to see if there really is a difference in temperament, growth etc like everyone goes on about. I've looked through the pinned threads, searched google, but most (if not all) of the Birmingham-based breeder pages just aren't updated anymore; some since 2009 (!)

I know that there are breeders in the UK on here, but because I don't drive, I'm looking as close to home as possible, so as to minimise travel time and stress from trains/cabs etc.

Anyone know of any near me?


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Origin Rats - http://originrats.weebly.com/ 

Serenity Rats - http://serenityrats.webs.com/ 

Origin Rats seem to update their website but not Serenity. Wolverhampton is near Birmingham, right?

I just pulled these from the NFRS website. Their breeders list is here - http://www.nfrs.org/NFRS_Breeders_List.pdf 

There is also a Mercury Stud on this list but not sure if it functions. Might be worth searching facebook for the studs also.

If the NFRS or your regional rat club have shows in our near Birmingham, attendees may be willing to transport a rat to the show ground for you to collect. If you can find an NFRS rattery near you, a visit might be worthwhile.

Good Luck!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for that  I'll have a read through their sites and see what's what. 

One thing I notice is that the breeders put a lot of emphasis on colourations, something that doesn't really bother me. Sure, I'd love a rat that looked gorgeous, but to be honest, I'd still love and look after them just as much, regardless of their looks. I get the impression that these breeders intend for their litters to go to those that would enter them in shows, rather than just people who keep them.

We'll see


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

I am not sure that that is accurate. After all, pet homes allow the breeders to do as do (well, for those who don't practise culling, which I guess is most of them). Breeders will typically be fanciers and the fancy for all animal types has a long tradition. They will of course try to perfect a type within the limits of good health and temperament (I hope) but the bulk of their stock will go to pet homes. I think Isamurat will be better able to contribute to this. In fact, I understand that Isamurat is a part of the Tabi initiative which based on my understanding, is pet-centric. In short, NFRS breeders are fanciers and with this comes an interest in education, exhibition, etc. I doubt any breeder would think a rat not true to type deserves any less care than a Best in Show. But then, I only know one breeder.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Ive had rats from mercury in the past, my first breeder rats actually. They were lovely rats, really friendly and I adored them. Got to say I prefer the slightly cheekier temprement of the tabi line we work with now but Its personal preference and I would still recommend mercury if beckys still breeding.

Most breeders will have some eye on variety or more importantly type, this is important as a rat shaped rat is a fit healthy rat, ive seen some bad type rats that would be cruel to breed in my eyes. One had eyevs so small they were virtually blind. I would say most breeders breed for health, temprement, type and variety to differing amounts. Which gets the most weighting depends on theur aims, and often just relying on there website doesnt tell you it really. If you really want to know a lot of breeders will be happy to talk about how they choose even down to individual matings. I tend to rave about ours lol. 

I will say that pretty much every breeder I know in the fancy honestly wants those rats that arent future breeding quality to go to loving pet homes. Its something really special for them. Some follow up better than others to get info back, but a good pet home is peace of mind, and it doesnt matter to them if the home doesnt show them, as long as the rat is cared for and they get some info back. I must say our pet homes are very much part of the family, as soon as there on the waiting list actually. We have a loely fb group and its so supportive for owners and us breeders.

Just worth keeping your options open on distance, rats travel very well, ive had rats from as far as london in the past. If you can get to a show or rat meet its even easier.


----------

